# Wow take a look at this



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Never liked this


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

wyrickmech said:


> Never liked this


What are we looking at?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

That's one way to do it. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## younger-plumber (Sep 12, 2008)

It does seem a bit. ...abstract. lol


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Ok the sinks and drinking fountain are not vented. oversized drain that is technically not a s trap I say its stupid and in time will become trouble.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

The same thing was said about the CWV systems , they work fine as long as they are installed correctly.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

I think it is so ingrained in us to vent the lavs and drinking fountains we rough in!  that said, I have never got bugged out by not putting a vent on my w/c branch, as long as it falls within the accepted arms distance. Personally, I think I'm just soooo used to using a sanitary T for my lavs & such that I wouldn't know what to do if I couldn't put a vent in the top of my T. Oh, and for all the badgers, I do know how to plumb the piping, it's just a habit thing we all get into.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

We were taught for years that a vent had to be on top of the fixture in such a way that the air relief was before the fluid could block the free travel of air. This is what set the fixture branch length. I just think it is going to be trouble. What happens when the oversized drain chokes up with sludge? Isn't it technically a s trap at that point? With no vent off of the top the potential is always there.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

there are some homes in town that were roughed in with
a 3 inch drain going to the kitchen, then reduced down to
a 1 /12 drain as it came out of the floor.....

basically its a glorfied S trap but they claim that the large line will never stop up and it works just as good as a vent...

I had one stopped up so bad last summer, I had to find someone with a small jetter to get the grease to move out of the pipe....


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Master Mark said:


> there are some homes in town that were roughed in with
> a 3 inch drain going to the kitchen, then reduced down to
> a 1 /12 drain as it came out of the floor.....
> 
> ...



I'd never make the statement something couldn't back up, you put enough grease and food down a drown and it doesn't have 1/4" a foot of fall it will back up pretty quick. You have plumbers out there running drains at 1/8" a foot if their lucky which cause's a lot problems even on a vented system.


----------

